# Various Torque reguired to tighen Drawbar, D1 Mount, Chuck Jaws, Vice jaws



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi gang, tomorrow morning I have to see my Surgeon and we are going to talk about me going back to my desk day job and PT. For the last 5 months I have been on a 10lb weight restriction and that had to be up close to my body. I need and want to be able to do more than just sit at a desk at my day job and am hoping he will let me start back in the shop soon. I have the weights of my vice's, chucks, dividing head set up and other normal things I have to lift to work in here that I will bring to my appointment tomorrow with me. What I can't do right now is use a torque wrench to find out what tight really means. I have done searches everywhere that I can think of and am not finding out the info I need. I know that there probably is going to be a difference between what I can lift and what I can push and pull. Any input you may have will be deeply appreciated.

Thanks much
Bob


----------



## kvom (Feb 10, 2009)

I was told that a mill drawbar should be only moderately tight, and based on automotive experience I'd estimate it to be about 10-12 ft-lbs. While the force is probably more than 10 lbs it's not really "lifting", so I don't know how that applies to your injury. Also, using a longer wrench will reduce the force required.

Tightening a chuck or D1 spindle is quite a bit less, as it seems to me.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

Kvom thanks, its seems like I am going much tighter than that. I just can't find any specifications anywhere.


----------



## putputman (Feb 10, 2009)

Deere's475guy,

One of the best investments I made, when I retired, was a hydraulic table.
This table will go down to approx. 6" from the floor and as high as needed to load a vice, rotary table, etc on a bridgeport mill. You pump it up with your foot. It has good wheels for moving around the shop, (one has a wheel lock). 
I was lucky enough to find a used one on an auction. I used it everyday I am in the shop.

A hydraulic cherry picker will work for the lathe.

Don't give up the hobby because of a weight restriction.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

I should have read my own post, what I am actually looking for is approx. torque for a D1 chuck, torque to tighten the jaws of the chuck, torque to tighten my milling machine draw bar, etc.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 10, 2009)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Deere's475guy,
> 
> One of the best investments I made, when I retired, was a hydraulic table.
> This table will go down to approx. 6" from the floor and as high as needed to load a vice, rotary table, etc on a bridgeport mill. You pump it up with your foot. It has good wheels for moving around the shop, (one has a wheel lock).
> ...



Thanks Putputman, I have a new to me mill coming the 21st so I have no intentions of quiting... I think I will be ok chuck wise on the lathe. Looks like the heaviest will be the Bison 3 jaw and that is near 50 lbs. And the vises I can slide off the mill table onto a roll around that I have.


----------

